# Egyptians



## Kareem

Is there any Egyptians that own an Audi TT From 2010-2015


----------



## MikebTT

Kareem said:


> Is there any Egyptians that own an Audi TT From 2010-2015


No, but how about an 1/2 Egyptian with a 2007 3.2 TT 🤣


----------

